# Pet portraits in graphite



## petsingraphite (Dec 12, 2010)

Let me introduce myself, my name is Colin Chandler, I am a professional artist.

I am now accepting commissions for pet portraits in graphite.

Please see my website for full details.

PET PORTRAIT

Colin


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

You're very talented Colin, I looked at your gallery, beautiful portraits, love the horses especially. All the best


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow Colin. You are incredibly talented!


----------

